# Question for Axiom Precision Owners



## JohnnyBeWood

I recently purchased an Axiom Precision AR8 Pro+. Upon unboxing and inspection I noticed something a little strange. About half of the T Slots on my aluminum table are a hair less than 5/16", the others are 1/32 over 5/16" so a normal T track bolt fits in nice.

I was told the table was designed with 7mm bolts in mind, yet all the accessories sold for the machine seem to use 5/16" bolts.

It's not a big deal to round over some threads to ensure the bolts fit in all the slots. Just not what I expected to do on a $7k machine. Other than this the machine looks really nice.

EVERY tool I have purchased has had something to tweak, a scratch, missing paint, etc. But before this the most expensive tool I bought was a Laguna 1412.

I wanted to know if any others had this same issue, I've reached out to a couple other owners and theirs all fit 5/16" T Bolts without modifying.

See the Google drive Link for some pics and stuff if interested.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1udhQLl7vsAI9iARAB0a3iOaArS5IrDGl

Thanks!


----------



## dixdance

I'd be right on the phone to Axiom, that's not right. No way you should have to take a file to a brand new 7k machine. They are marketing to a segment that doesn't want to have to screw around, that's for kits and Chinese machines.

I'd be surprised if they don't make this right for you


----------



## JohnnyBeWood

> I d be right on the phone to Axiom, that s not right. No way you should have to take a file to a brand new 7k machine. They are marketing to a segment that doesn t want to have to screw around, that s for kits and Chinese machines.
> 
> I d be surprised if they don t make this right for you
> 
> - dixdance


Yea I've been in touch with them about it. The first reply basically said the table was designed with 7mm bolts in mind. Which doesn't really make any sense. All their accessories to my knowledge are 5/16". 7mm is between 1/4" and 5/16".

I replied and that was almost a week ago. I'm going to hit them up again. I don't want to return the machine. It would be a huge pain to pack up plus they have a restocking fee that would prob be $1400..

But I would take a replacement table to install when I had time, a partial refund, etc..

I want to stay on good terms with the company, there a pretty small group and I plan on using this machine for a really long time so I'd like to avoid any awkwardness when I have to call for support in the future.

We'll see what they say in a couple days..I'll keep the post updated to let future users know the outcome.


----------



## dixdance

That's a disappointing response. I looked at their accessories, and they mention 5/16" t-bolts for at least one of the hold downs. Did you actually purchase any of their accessories, is that where the bolts in your video come from? It really looks like they got some defective extrusions, and either didn't know or don't want to eat their loss.

5/16" is just a couple of thou under 8mm, which is what my ancient Techno Davinci is. On the other hand my cheap Chinese 6040 is 7mm.

I'm really interested in this as Axiom is on my list of possible future machines for me. At least for now…


----------



## Dwat

Hey JohnnyBeWood,
I am new to CNC and have been seriously considering the AR8 Pro. Disappointed to hear the issue with the T slots and more so the customer service. Maybe just a flook but a 7k - 8k machine I would expect a birthday card and if not a quick response to a problem. Please update.


----------



## JohnnyBeWood

> Hey JohnnyBeWood,
> I am new to CNC and have been seriously considering the AR8 Pro. Disappointed to hear the issue with the T slots and more so the customer service. Maybe just a flook but a 7k - 8k machine I would expect a birthday card and if not a quick response to a problem. Please update.
> 
> - Dwat


Sorry for the delayed response. Didn't check my email for a couple days..

So after contacting them again, they stuck with it in that their tables are designed with 7 mm in mind. I said I thought it was a defect because all my slots are different sizes, half of which are too small for a normal 5/16" bolt. And I thought I should be sent some replacement parts.

In their reply, they said would send me the replacement table pieces but it's not as easy as it sounds to replace them because the gantry is tied to the table on the outside pieces. If I did change them it would be a lot of disassembly and would probably be out of square. They offered to send me modified T Bolts as well.

I hadn't gotten around to replying yet. But I guess I'll just chalk it up to variation in manufacturing.

He said the tables are all made from the same die and they checked their parts and machines in their warehouse and had similar findings as mine.

(I rechecked mine with a digital caliper and mine range from 7.32mm - 8.41mm, a 5/16" bolt in their accessories is 7.93mm)

Weird how everyone I've talked to that has a machine doesn't have any issue, their 5/16" bolts all fit loosely..

I'm glad they responded fast to my emails and were willing to send me the parts. I understood before hand repairs would have to be done myself and returns would have a restocking fee. So I took that chance.

I'm just going to file down a bunch of bolts or use 1/4-20 as Chad from Axiom suggested. It's not worth tearing my machine completely down for. (I didn't think it would be that involved)

If it causes me further issues down the road Ill get a hold of them again. I doubt it will. I guess I like to get a lot for my money and expected near perfection. Lol.

Getting into the world of CNC and I see that's hard to do.


----------



## Dwat

JBW,

anxious to hear more about the Axiom. I have been looking for awhile and am pretty set on the AR8 Pro+. I also figure on the vcarve pro9 and adding the 4th axis and laser at later dates. Would like to hear of your journey.
DW


----------



## dixdance

I get not wanting to go to all that trouble just for a few more thousandths width in the t-slots. But if you were going to take large cuts, or cut aluminum, you really might want to use 5/16 bolts instead of 1/4.

If it were me I'd probably just use a router to open up those slots to size. Carbide 3/16 or 1/4 endmill, and a fence to guide the router. Alum cuts very easily, use some WD40 to keep it from gumming up, wouldn't take very long at all. So long as you don't mind taking things into your own hands. I've always kinda looked at machines as kits, to be modded and finessed to serve my purposes.


----------



## DublinBoy

I've had my AR8Pro+ for four months now. The slots are fine on mine and accept both 5/16" and 8mm bolts.
The only issue I had was some inaccuracy in the y-axis movement. A call to Chad at Axiom support quickly resolved it…the cap screws on the y-axis ball screw were loose. I consider this a quality control failure, but they were extremely responsive. 
Other than that, the unit has performed flawlessly and I have no reservations about recommending it.


----------

